# Big bore air rifles.....



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Had the chance to go hunting this weekend with Eric Henderson and Jim Chapman both very popular airgunners. We went ram hunting in south Texas with .50, and .308 caliber airguns. It was an awesome hunt and extremely fun. Eric (all the a way to the right) shot his ram with the .308 air rifle at 90yds and the 119gr pellet exited even at that range. The ram walked 20 yds and dropped dead. I shot mine with the .50 caliber airrifle (I'm in the middle)I was also informed that I was the youngest person in the world to take large game with an airgun so its pretty exciting. Jim on the left shot his ram with the .308 at about 30yds. It was a real honor to get to hunt with these guys and very happy I spent the small amount to meet and hunt with these fellas. Anyway just wanted to shine some light on big bore airguns!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Very impressive mate! Sounds like you had a lot of fun. Now I'll bet ou will save up for a big bore air rifle! Those rams are very similar to our feral Australian ones, we have a trophy head in our gun shop identical to the one on the far right.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Nahh. Don't think I'll be saving up for a bigbore, just doesnt fit into my usable cache. Rather a small bore airgun for squirrels and bunnies!


----------

